# Where do you put your rabies tag?



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I get my chi vaccinated yearly for rabies as required by law, but I find the tags to be a pain to deal with. On a lab or even a corgi, the tags are fine, but on a small chi, it's bulky and aggravating. Boo does o.k. with his, though it's still large on him, but Poppet was shorter, and the tag reached more than halfway down and covered a good expanse of his chest. It was light, so it didn't cause him discomfort, but was a P.I.T.A. to deal with. Tilly is even smaller than Poppet (who was a four pound dog before his age and medicines made him gain weight), so I'm trying to figure out how I will handle the tag once her rabies vaccination becomes a reality. 

Is it legal to just have the tag and not on the dog? Could you have the rabies I.D. number embroidered or printed on the inside of the collar/harness instead? How do you handle yours?


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Thankfully we don't need them in the Uk.
It's a pity they don't make smaller ones for the little uns.

Barbara x


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

Is it not information that can be registered with the date stored on a chip? I don't know because like has been said we don't have the need for that here but I don't have a name tag on Loki because I think it would be a nusance and annoy him so for the same reason is it a possibility the vet can offer you another option if they're chipped?


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

By law a dog must to wear an identity tag in the UK, not just a micro chi inserted.
Not that anyone ever checks!

My dogs are both chipped, but also wear a tag on their harness.

Barbara


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I've asked if they come in a smaller size (no) but have never asked about the numbers thing. I'll do that at the next vet visit. 

Name tags aren't as bad since they do come in a variety of sizes. Usually a small cat one would work with no problems. I just wish we had as much variety when it came to the rabies tag. I bet they'll say no though. Most websites I've researched have said the following: "In Georgia, all dogs and cats over three months of age are required to have rabies shots once a year and to wear a current rabies tag."


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i put mine with the id tag on his harness that way it doesnt annoy hiro's chest and he doesnt try to chew it. i also added those plastic edge things like you can put on keys so its less noisy... he doesnt mind it at all.


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

Is there perhaps a different tag for dogs and cats so you might be able to have the cat version? Just another probably useless thought.

Uhm whatabout having it stitched into a fabric style harness? That way at least it wouldn't jingle and bat against them with every step they take. Maybe it's double sided but if not you could take a small piece of soft plastic cut to shape and stitch it over it to attach it to the fabric of the harness. I don't mean the ones with just fabric straps I mean the ones with a fabric piece shaped and the straps attached at the back for fastening. If you're not sure what I mean I'll post a link to one.

No more ideas left now that's all I've got.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

my is in the folder....I only bring it to the vet...they are way too big and the chis are with us most of the time anyway ...


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey's tags (name & rabies) are both clipped to the back of his Puppia, where the leash connects. That way the weight is on his back, not his delicate neck, and he doesn't CHEW on them!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

in the cabinet? no one checks  they were too noisy for me


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I wish we could get away with not having to have them on him, but here in Michigan you get in lots of trouble if your dog isn't wearing his rabies tag. Especially if he bites someone! It doesn't bother him where its at on the Puppia, so I just leave it on him to be safe.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Guess I better check my law. Mine are stored in a folder along with the vet record that they've had it and I was under the assumption that that was all I needed. Guess I should check into that and confirm. I don't let mine wear any hanging tags. I am just that way for safety reasons.


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

I carry my dog rabies tags on my key chain. They are either home or with me so at least I have them handy.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

nicholeb5 said:


> I carry my dog rabies tags on my key chain. They are either home or with me so at least I have them handy.


 
lol great minds think alike! 

i also do this , to me it's better and snice i really never can plan on who's going to be with me at the time i have a key ring with just tags on it .

should i lose it i just get another


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Jetta said:


> Is there perhaps a different tag for dogs and cats so you might be able to have the cat version? Just another probably useless thought.
> 
> Uhm whatabout having it stitched into a fabric style harness? That way at least it wouldn't jingle and bat against them with every step they take. Maybe it's double sided but if not you could take a small piece of soft plastic cut to shape and stitch it over it to attach it to the fabric of the harness. I don't mean the ones with just fabric straps I mean the ones with a fabric piece shaped and the straps attached at the back for fastening. If you're not sure what I mean I'll post a link to one.
> 
> No more ideas left now that's all I've got.


I actually found a company that caters to making smaller rabies tags for smaller breeds, but their brand isn't carried by my vet, and I don't like the idea of driving hours to get shots done by a vet I don't know. Especially with them living so far away: I have no references, no one I can ask about them.

The fabric idea sounds like something I might try. I also like the idea another poster had about keeping the tag on her keychain.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

here's a ex chi people member that i love and use. she makes harness.

maybe you could have her sew the tag number on a harnes? They fit like a glove! My chis are shown on her page 
http://www.chloescustomharness.com/


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper's is on the end of his retractable leash. High enough 
where he can't eat it but it keeps him legal when 
he is out in public.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I have my chi's tags on a ring attached to the hand loop of their leashes.
We have to have tags for our local dog park as well, so this works out well.

If anyone needs proof of either license, it's always with me, the dogs don't
have to be bothered with it.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Mine are with my paperwork. I never have the girls wear them. Ivy never wears a collar and I won't because her neck is only 4" and I worry about harming her trachia, and I just don't bother with Willow, I seldom put a collar on her as well. If it comes down to it, they are registered so who cares. 

Lori


----------



## mom 2 Nacho BellGrande (Mar 8, 2009)

Nacho wears both the rabies tag and his ID tag on his collar. They are both only an inch in diameter so I feel like they fit him well. He doesn't get bothered by them at all. They make noise but hey, at least I know where he is!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Kioana said:


> here's a ex chi people member that i love and use. she makes harness.
> 
> maybe you could have her sew the tag number on a harnes? They fit like a glove! My chis are shown on her page
> http://www.chloescustomharness.com/


So cute. I love the Princess style. I think I'll wait on these for a while though. At least until Tilly stops growing a bit. Everytime I see her (even if it's only been a week), it seems her body changes a little. She'd gotten a little bit bigger the last time I visited (Yay!...I want her to be more in the 3-4 lb. range).


----------



## Chi4T (Apr 17, 2009)

Max doesn't have a rabies tag yet, but I put his name tag on a lobster clasp. He wears it on his collar right now (it is a cat tag from Red Dingo). It's not ideal as it does dangle a bit more, but it doesn't seem to bother him. I plan to do the same with the rabies tag so I can clip it to his Puppia. With the lobster claps I can easily move the tags to my key ring, switch to a different harness, etc.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

If you think the rabies is large, you should see the liscence tags they are suppose to wear here. Both are in a folder with his medical papers. There's no way he could wear them and feel comfortable. I like the idea of stitching it into the fabric on the harness's.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Both of my dogs' rabies tags are filed with their paperwork in the house. I find multiple tags to be a nuisance and noisy. They are required but I don't put them on my dogs anyway. They both wear a small ID tag with our contact info in case they get lost and that's it. When we travel though, I carry their rabies vaccine papers with me just in case an issue ever pops up so that I have proof of vaccination.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

In NY they don't have to wear the tag. We just have to show proof they had their shot if asked for it by authorities.


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

When I looked up rabies tags, it came up with multiple sites of being able to order customized (for different sizes) rabies tags...I think I will get mine a new SMALLER one...so she can stop trying to chew on it.

UPDATE:

I don't think I found the answer, most of these places is for buying in bulk at least 100-200...obviously nobody needs that many rabies tags for 2015...unless your dog or yourself loses them QUITE FREQUENTLY. lol.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

When I traveled out of state I was told that the papers with the rabies tag info on it was the only thing I needed. They didn't care about WEARING the tag, just the paper with the number of the tag. I hate dangling tags and liscenes---so I just chipped them all!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Both Cuddles's rabies and license tags are on her harness, which she only wears when she has a leash on. No one ever checks them here, anyways, even though they're supposed to. If she ended up biting someone, which I doubt she ever would, I'd just show them the proof of vaccination if she wasn't wearing the rabies tag. 

It would be way too bulky for her to wear so much stuff on her collar, especially since I have a light hooked up to her collar for when it's dark out.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Mickey wears his (it's smaller than a quarter and lightweight). We didn't get one for Piper, only the rabies certificate, so we just use that. Pretty sure that's legal in Maryland. Some people put them on their keychain. I wouldn't put one on her even if I did have it.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

In their files back in the office... no collars here either, we have harnesses, but with a big yard we don't have to walk down the street with the girls, I keep a harness lead in the car for when we go to the vets, etc.


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Trinity sporting her new actual dog collar (usually wore cat collars before)!


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

AngelicMisfit13 said:


> Trinity sporting her new actual dog collar (usually wore cat collars before)!












Sorry, moved the pic...and for some reason couldn't just edit my initial post.


----------

